# Vivarium mould



## reggieboy (May 26, 2009)

Is mould normal in a new viv? We have white mould growing on bark and back coco panel. There is moss on the logs and a few air plants that have been sprayed with water. No other plants yet and no geckos (hoping to get some soon). Also still waiting for substrate to be delivered so only has clay ball thingys for drainage in the base. It is an exo terra viv.
Cheers


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

I have the same thing. Have been preparing a new viv and misting twice a day to get it going. I have a white mold on my bogwood. I was wondering whether to take it out and give it a good clean down. what would you clean bogwood with?


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the mould on the bog wood. After cleaning it off one day with water it is back like this the next. I have a feeling that my substrate is too wet. I'm getting the hydroballs and a mesh to prevent this from happening. Is this mould a danger in the viv? How do I stop it from living!?


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

The mould is reacting to the damp thats how it grows, you will need to probably dry the log out almost cook it but that isnt likely to eradicate the spores so get some springtails as they will eat it and stop it coming back


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

Springtails... I dont really like the idea of having these in there. Are they the only way to control it? and if its a yes then where do you get them? Oh, and I have a soil substrate but the plants are not real. Does this make a difference to wether springtails can survive in there?
Thanks


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Mould = spores that can be harmfull.
Mould in a cage is very unhealthy for the animals living in it.
Animals with Respitory Infections sometimes have spores found in samples taken from their swabs.

Get rid of the wood and treat the cage to ensure it is waterproof.
Increasing ventilation should also help prevent the problem.

Stephen


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

OK I've taken it out. Is there no way to treat the wood? Its a really great bit of furniture.


----------



## Mountain (Sep 7, 2009)

A very messy way that is not 100% guaranteed to work:
Boil it and then shove it in the oven to dry.
You'll have loads of steam and smoke, not to mention that your home will smell yucky.

I recommend just throwing it out.


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just reading that tea tree essential oil will kill most moulds. Any thoughts on this? Probably would have to let it rest a long time after though for the aroma to dissipate. I think It's too big to boil!


----------

